# Looking to get some Russian Tortoises



## Glocky (Feb 5, 2020)

I was looking at places to buy cb russians and stumbled on to tortoise town and thought it looked like a good site then I see people saying it isn't good. I just don't know where to look to buy a tortoise or 2 that's a good trusted place to get them. I'm not 100% on this yet but I have been reading on them for a while now and think I could handle taking care of them.


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2020)

Buy directly from a breeder. Someone who starts them correctly and soaks daily.

I have first hand experience with @Carol S and @kanalomele and highly recommend both of them. There are other good breeders here too, but I've not bought from them, so can't comment.

I would not buy from TT if they were the only people selling them in the whole country.

These might help too:





Beginner Mistakes


To comment on Tom's article, go here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-split-Beginner-Mistakes#axzz1tG8s05M5 Over the years many of us, myself included, have made many of these mistakes, and we have certainly seen them made many times by others. With springtime upon us and many new...




tortoiseforum.org









Russian Tortoise Care Sheet


Russian tortoises have great personalities, are very hardy, tolerate a wide variety of enclosure parameters, stay small, and are generally a good "starter" tortoise in my opinion. Here is how I like to set them up: Indoor Enclosure type and size: Most people want to know the minimum size...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 5, 2020)

OK, a couple of things...1st, you say 1 or 2 torts. Are you aware that they CANNOT be housed together? Ever? You will need 2 enclosures when they're babies, and 2 enclosures when adults, as well as 2 outdoor enclosures. Pairs never get along. One will always bully the other, then fight, and eventually kill the other.

You are correct about your breeder research. Here is a link to our vendor review section. We have several excellent breeders here on the forum. Buy from one of them and you will know that your baby was started correctly.





Tortoise Vendor Reviews


Share feedback on tortoise-related vendors like breeders, feed and reptile supply companies




www.tortoiseforum.org





Here's some other links in case you haven't read them yet.





Russian Tortoise Care Sheet


Russian tortoises have great personalities, are very hardy, tolerate a wide variety of enclosure parameters, stay small, and are generally a good "starter" tortoise in my opinion. Here is how I like to set them up: Indoor Enclosure type and size: Most people want to know the minimum size...




tortoiseforum.org









Beginner Mistakes


To comment on Tom's article, go here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-split-Beginner-Mistakes#axzz1tG8s05M5 Over the years many of us, myself included, have made many of these mistakes, and we have certainly seen them made many times by others. With springtime upon us and many new...




www.tortoiseforum.org





Please read them carefully and be sure you know what you're getting into.

Then please come back to us before you buy a tort, and before you buy any equipment. Pet stores will sell you a bunch of stuff that is overpriced, and sometimes even dangerous. We can help you get the best stuff for the money.


----------



## Glocky (Feb 5, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> OK, a couple of things...1st, you say 1 or 2 torts. Are you aware that they CANNOT be housed together? Ever? You will need 2 enclosures when they're babies, and 2 enclosures when adults, as well as 2 outdoor enclosures. Pairs never get along. One will always bully the other, then fight, and eventually kill the other.
> 
> You are correct about your breeder research. Here is a link to our vendor review section. We have several excellent breeders here on the forum. Buy from one of them and you will know that your baby was started correctly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know that I just saw videos of enclosures with up to like 5 of them in there so I just assumed they liked being with others. The area I live in I would be able to have an enclosure outside for much of the year maybe 4 or 5 months of the year is that such a big deal that I should consider not getting a tortoise? Thanks for these links also I will read into these tomorrow as its getting kinda late for me. also with outside enclosure, you just let them sit out there for a few hours every day if the weather is good.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 5, 2020)

Glocky said:


> Thanks for letting me know that I just saw videos of enclosures with up to like 5 of them in there so I just assumed they liked being with others. The area I live in I would be able to have an enclosure outside for much of the year maybe 4 or 5 months of the year is that such a big deal that I should consider not getting a tortoise? Thanks for these links also I will read into these tomorrow as its getting kinda late for me. also with outside enclosure, you just let them sit out there for a few hours every day if the weather is good.


If a keeper has a group of a male and several females, sometimes it works. But sometimes it doesn't. If you get them as babies, you don't know the gender, so if you hit the wrong combo you have a lot of torts that must be separated. Not something I would want to undertake.

Your Russian could live outside full time for maybe May, June, and July in Upper MI. When the nights start to get cool, you'd have to bring him inside at night, then inside full time.

Indoors, some want to brumate for the winter. I'd think you would want to keep him awake, so you'll need bright lights and to keep him warm.

His indoor enclosure must be at least 8ft x 4ft, and bigger is better. He needs lots of space to walk so he can digest his food.

All of this is doable...you just need to plan ahead.

I don't keep a Russian, so I'm going to tag someone who does. She can help you with specifics.
@RosemaryDW Anything to add here? Is my advice good so far?


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2020)

Actually in upper Michigan you could probably keep a Russian outside from June thru September and possibly even sooner and later. Russians can handle the 60's at night for sleeping as long as they can warm up during the day under the sun or a light. 
When the nights get too cold but the days are sunny and warmer, you could put him out with a heated hide and bring in at night


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> If a keeper has a group of a male and several females, sometimes it works. But sometimes it doesn't. If you get them as babies, you don't know the gender, so if you hit the wrong combo you have a lot of torts that must be separated. Not something I would want to undertake.
> 
> Your Russian could live outside full time for maybe May, June, and July in Upper MI. When the nights start to get cool, you'd have to bring him inside at night, then inside full time.
> 
> ...


Michigan has a few more months of warm weather. June thru September usually and sometimes earlier and later. 
Keeping a Russian awake and not brumating is always recommended the first year of ownership. But after that first year of learning about the tort and that its healthy and normal, then it's okay to brumate if the owner wants.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 6, 2020)

Glocky said:


> Thanks for letting me know that I just saw videos of enclosures with up to like 5 of them in there so I just assumed they liked being with others. The area I live in I would be able to have an enclosure outside for much of the year maybe 4 or 5 months of the year is that such a big deal that I should consider not getting a tortoise? Thanks for these links also I will read into these tomorrow as its getting kinda late for me. also with outside enclosure, you just let them sit out there for a few hours every day if the weather is good.


Many tortoises can be kept in groups successfully with a large enough enclosure.
No tortoises should be housed in pairs.
Too much aggression for any one tortoise to handle and Russians have violent, bloody and sometimes fatal fights.
Pound for pound, Russian tortoises are the most prone to fighting.
(Most other species just bully)


----------



## Sleppo (Feb 6, 2020)

Russians are super scrappy and prefer to be solitary. Read up on the care info on this site and you will be good to go.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 6, 2020)

wellington said:


> Michigan has a few more months of warm weather. June thru September usually and sometimes earlier and later.
> Keeping a Russian awake and not brumating is always recommended the first year of ownership. But after that first year of learning about the tort and that its healthy and normal, then it's okay to brumate if the owner wants.


Thanks, and I agree. Whenever I even think about Upper MI (or Chicago) I start to shiver. It's always been freezing when I've been there.

And I certainly agree re' the brumating. I just figured the OP would want it awake to be a pet during those long cold days and nights. ?


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Thanks, and I agree. Whenever I even think about Upper MI (or Chicago) I start to shiver. It's always been freezing when I've been there.
> 
> And I certainly agree re' the brumating. I just figured the OP would want it awake to be a pet during those long cold days and nights. ?


So funny you said that. I always think that everyone thinks that way when thinking of the cold northern snow states lol. 
Spring and fall can go both ways. One day 30/40's next day 60/70's or more. Last few years though we, chicago and parts of the lower upper Michigan have had some descent long falls. My family is in Michigan so I get too enjoy their temps too lol. 
I agree though, about brumating. I keep my Russian up. Would be to nerve racking not too.


----------



## Glocky (Feb 6, 2020)

@wellington @KarenSoCal couple of questions I have so first one is when soaking/drinking water can I use water from the tap or do I need to get like distilled water. Secondly, I know Russia can hibernate but they don't have to? is that what you're referring to with "brumating"? or is that something different. finally, what does Op mean? oh and for the light when I keep him/her inside I wouldn't keep those one 24/7 a day it would be like 12 hours a day or something like that?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 6, 2020)

Glocky said:


> couple of questions I have so first one is when soaking/drinking water can I use water from the tap or do I need to get like distilled water. Secondly, I know Russia can hibernate but they don't have to? is that what you're referring to with "brumating"? or is that something different. finally, what does Op mean? oh and for the light when I keep him/her inside I wouldn't keep those one 24/7 a day it would be like 12 hours a day or something like that?


1. As another member has stated several times "if it's safe for you it's safe for your tort". Your tap should be just fine.

2. Torts brumate. While "asleep", they are aware of noises, motion, being touched, etc. In the wild they may even come out and walk and drink on a warm winter day. True hibernation is like a bear...once asleep, unaware of surroundings, and doesn't come out til winter's done. But even though torts are rousable, if cool enough and left alone, their heart rate and breathing drop very low. All the body functions stop. That way they use very little of their reserve of water and weight, so they can survive months of no food or water.

3. OP is original poster, the one who started the thread. You!

4. Yes, the lights would be on 12-14 hours a day.


----------



## wellington (Feb 7, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> 1. As another member has stated several times "if it's safe for you it's safe for your tort". Your tap should be just fine.
> 
> 2. Torts brumate. While "asleep", they are aware of noises, motion, being touched, etc. In the wild they may even come out and walk and drink on a warm winter day. True hibernation is like a bear...once asleep, unaware of surroundings, and doesn't come out til winter's done. But even though torts are rousable, if cool enough and left alone, their heart rate and breathing drop very low. All the body functions stop. That way they use very little of their reserve of water and weight, so they can survive months of no food or water.
> 
> ...


I second all said. 
But just wanted to clarify for you that Brumating is what tortoises do. Many don't realize the appropriate term is brumate so they use the word hibernate.
So on this forum both is used and mean the same thing.


----------

